# Pin heads



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I finished board with 10 and 12 inch boxes.... I used my porter sander and have pin heads. What can I do to stop the pin heads? Also what should I do to get rid of them? I have more sanding to do so can I prevent this by doing somehing else? Help please... Seems like it's going to be a hassle.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

Pinheads as in air bubbles in the seams? I use dish soap in my mud to get rid of those.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Any comment would probably help... !


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

You put dish soap in which coat?


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

I used usg topping... Maybe that's where I messed up.. Some of it got painted and you can't see none of it till your looking 6" away from it... It's hard to notice..


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

usually when using boxes you have to run the box twice in each joint, also better to be in opposite directions, i do that to avoid the air bubbles provided that the mud is mixed correctly.

pictures can help diagnose the problem more.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

Well I ran boxes at least twice sometime 3 or 4. If you take an ink pen and hit a piece of paper with the point of it, it's that small. Just a tiny mark. But it's a whole lot of dots.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> usually when using boxes you have to run the box twice in each joint, also better to be in opposite directions, i do that to avoid the air bubbles provided that the mud is mixed correctly.
> 
> pictures can help diagnose the problem more.


Maybe I'm mixing it wrong...


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Maybe you sand between coats and there was dust that you coated over?

its new drywall right ? 

if its painted and your coating on top, this is a different issue, 

In case the surface was painted before, the only solution for me is to prime it all then start coating/taping/fixing/mudding... etc 

That worked for me 100%.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

BOBTHEFIXER said:


> Maybe you sand between coats and there was dust that you coated over?
> 
> its new drywall right ?
> 
> ...


Thanks but it is all new board....I did not sand between coats .... On my last coat I had my 12" box on number 1setting


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

It's all on my flats to... I had No problem on the butts........I guess I need to skim all the flats again after I sand...


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

if you carry enough pails mix at the beginning, just a cup of water or so top with water 

tape and bead, 

the day your ready to flash box, or block coat as Moe says, it will be as smooth as silk, 

mix the night before finish flash coat and again silk, did I say silk? silk


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

lrees said:


> Thanks but it is all new board....I did not sand between coats .... On my last coat I had my 12" box on number 1setting


What are your boxes? New TapeTech? I'm thinking 1 setting would normally be leaving way too much mud, way too much crown, for finish coat. 4 setting more like it. 3 max.

If mud is going on too thick with a box, it can pull apart some and leave pock marks/pinholes, especially finishing mud. No glues in it to help hold it together.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Try adding a bit of soap to your mud. Doesn't take much, a dab (1-2 tablespoons) will do ya.


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

Also, I'll agree that setting one on a 12" box seems too heavy. I ALWAYS box a couple of easy wall joints first, and check with a flat knife. Adjust accordingly.


----------



## BOBTHEFIXER (Oct 28, 2013)

Finish coat with on setting number 1 is way too too heavy ! 

number 5 and sometimes 4 is the way to finish coat IMHO.

finish coat is like clearing more than adding mud ! just to fill any tight area and fish eyes, when i explain to friends about finish coat by hand, i tell them, apply mud and take it ALL off ! 

best wishes pal, keep us updated.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Boxing and back wiping helps a lot too.


----------



## lrees (Jan 22, 2013)

JustMe said:


> What are your boxes? New TapeTech? I'm thinking 1 setting would normally be leaving way too much mud, way too much crown, for finish coat. 4 setting more like it. 3 max.
> 
> If mud is going on too thick with a box, it can pull apart some and leave pock marks/pinholes, especially finishing mud. No glues in it to help hold it together.


Ya sorry. I use number 5 setting. Columbia boxes. What's my fastest way of getting rid of these pocks? My vacuum sander makes it easier to see them. If I use a pole sander you can't see them cause of the dust I think....


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

lrees said:


> Ya sorry. I use number 5 setting. Columbia boxes. What's my fastest way of getting rid of these pocks? My vacuum sander makes it easier to see them. If I use a pole sander you can't see them cause of the dust I think....


Vac sander will do that.

Paint roller will pull the dust out when priming, and paint sprayer will blow them out. Finish vac sanding to get dust out of holes, then run a tight box on flats one more time and pole or vac sand is what I might do. Or if there's not a lot of spots, mark the spots with carpenter's pencil while going through with a light and sponge, and hand coat the spots after. Or let it get primed and then catch pinholes during check out, if you do check out after. 

As for pinholes in the future, I'd take a look at your 10"ing and 12"ing using a light, after you've run them over flats a couple times. See how it looks. If you're using finishing mud &/or mud that's too thick, it could be pulling apart a bit when boxing your coats and leaving you pinholes. One thought that's coming to me.


----------



## loudcry184 (Jan 26, 2014)

I put dish soap in both coats. I never have to run over the seams twice or use a knife afterwards. I run my 12 on 4, 3 at the most. If you are doing 1, that will probably be the cause of the pinheads because it's a lot of mud being put out.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

I've used every other mud out there they all leave pocs.

You have to work them out. Irees your a Drywaller ! Your life will never be perfect .. And as far as finding a good product in this trade ? Good luck!


----------



## Aussiecontractor (Oct 6, 2014)

Try running your top coat up a click on the box until you get no pin holes, or run the job on the setting your using then once your done go over it on real tight like on number 3 so it puts a little layer over the top 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Tracing behind the box might help too. ..


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Tracing behind the box might help too. ..


never liked the crown it leave Moe


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

If you are running your box's as tight as possible and you're getting pocks then time for a new blade, maybe your muds a bit thin as well.
In the mean time try flipping your blade and you'll probably notice a difference.


----------



## endo_alley (Nov 2, 2013)

We always run a 12" blade over box flat box work. Box a dozen or so bands, then lightly run a blade (laid horizontal) over them. When the bands are all done in a room, run the butts, and run a blade over them also. I usually use a soft knife with a slight convex (out bow) to them. I have some long handled offset knives that work well for this. This process eliminates the void that boxes leave near the angles. It almost entirely eliminates lap marks. And it eliminates pock marks and flags. Saves time in the long run.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

endo_alley said:


> We always run a 12" blade over box flat box work. Box a dozen or so bands, then lightly run a blade (laid horizontal) over them. When the bands are all done in a room, run the butts, and run a blade over them also. I usually use a soft knife with a slight convex (out bow) to them. I have some long handled offset knives that work well for this. This process eliminates the void that boxes leave near the angles. It almost entirely eliminates lap marks. And it eliminates pock marks and flags. Saves time in the long run.


 Me too, I have 8,12 and 14 blades I fit to a tapepro box handle, Then with a screw I can lock the head on a angle and wipe away, Takes care of everything.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> never liked the crown it leave Moe


Throw away that bowed up blade !


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> Throw away that bowed up blade !


naaaw my blades are set, no need for running around looking like a mooseboy.... seen some of his work yeah ok.... my camera would not take a pic of what he leaves behind, mind you he probs uses high buld primer, moose poo in it,


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> naaaw my blades are set, no need for running around looking like a mooseboy.... seen some of his work yeah ok.... my camera would not take a pic of what he leaves behind, mind you he probs uses high buld primer, moose poo in it,


I meant your trace blade.l


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

moore said:


> I meant your trace blade.l


what part of naww did you not understand


----------

